# Tips for healing nipples *fast*?



## Halfasianmomma (Nov 1, 2007)

I just consulted with my doctor, as well as with several nurses to improve my latch. I've got a consult at the breastfeeding clinic and I think I'm going to hire a private LC if I can't see anyone at the clinic soon enough. In the meantime though, because I'm recovering from sore nipples due to a faulty latch, I'm wondering what I can do to help my nipples heal fast during feeds...I've been home every day since the birth 12 days ago, and I generally walk around with no top on, and Lansinoh on my nipples after every feed. There are still some sore areas and redness though and it gets a bit irritated after every feed, even though I switch breasts and positions.

Does anyone have any tips for helping the healing along?

TIA!


----------



## KristyDi (Jun 5, 2007)

For me expressing a little milk after DD unlatched and spreading it ove the nippple and allowing it to air dry helps a lot. You could also spread on some Lansinoh.

Good Luck Mama!


----------



## Aries1985 (Feb 29, 2008)

Yep, breastmilk helped me! I would say that once I got my latch issues solved, my nipples felt completely fine within a day and they were really cracked and bleeding before.


----------



## yasinsmama (Mar 9, 2008)

Salt water soaks REALLY healed my cracked nipples.

1 teaspoon in 1 cup of warm water. Soak for 5-10 minutes after feedings. I got 2 tiny plastic bowls, leaned over and put my nipples in them, then leaned back on the couch.


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

If they have open cracks, stay away from Lansinoh - it can keep bacteria trapped in the cracks and actually prevent healing. What ever treatment you decide on, letting them dry out between feeds is key.


----------



## leerypolyp (Feb 22, 2005)

Actually, I'm a believer of the "moist healing" school for wounds, particularly sore nipples. I like Soothies gel pads -- they're hydrogel dressings that keep the skin moist and supple (but not wet and chafed) while it heals. Lansinoh can be good, but I found it was too thick and sticky, and made me stick to my nursing pads.

So, yeah. Soothies.


----------



## sparkysgirl (Feb 29, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *leerypolyp* 
Actually, I'm a believer of the "moist healing" school for wounds, particularly sore nipples. I like Soothies gel pads -- they're hydrogel dressings that keep the skin moist and supple (but not wet and chafed) while it heals. Lansinoh can be good, but I found it was too thick and sticky, and made me stick to my nursing pads.

So, yeah. Soothies.

Soothies saved me! I was walking around topless to till my LC told me about these. Healed right up and helped keep me comfortable.

I found that a nice warm washcloth on mine right before nursing helped with the pain a bit. Guess it softened them up, don't really know why it helped.


----------



## PudnHead (Aug 25, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yaseensmommy* 
Salt water soaks REALLY healed my cracked nipples.

1 teaspoon in 1 cup of warm water. Soak for 5-10 minutes after feedings. I got 2 tiny plastic bowls, leaned over and put my nipples in them, then leaned back on the couch.

I use the salt water rinse too. It really helped.

Good luck!


----------



## yogafeet (Jul 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yaseensmommy* 
Salt water soaks REALLY healed my cracked nipples.

1 teaspoon in 1 cup of warm water. Soak for 5-10 minutes after feedings. I got 2 tiny plastic bowls, leaned over and put my nipples in them, then leaned back on the couch.

me too! this really worked.


----------



## SugarAndSun (Feb 6, 2005)

Breast milk here too.

Also, I used to pump with a manual pump. I never gave it to the babe (just nursed him), but for some reason it helped.


----------



## yasinsmama (Mar 9, 2008)

Soothies ARE wonderful, but I couldn't use them when I got home from the hospital....thrush!!!!!


----------



## merry-mary (Aug 9, 2007)

I agree with the salt water soak - I'm a breastfeeding counselor and we recommend this for moms with sore nipples. I just had a baby a few months ago and had sore, cracked nipples in the beginning and did the saline soak myself - it worked wonders.

You can use shot glasses too, if your nipples will fit in them.

Expect it to hurt a lot the first time you do it - you are putting salt on a wound, after all. Then it will feel great.


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

Soothies healed a small crack on my nipple literally overnight. I'm sure it won't work quite as quickly if you have a lot of trauma going on, but I bet they'll work quickly. I wish I had them when I was first nursing my first.


----------



## yasinsmama (Mar 9, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *merry-mary* 
I agree with the salt water soak - I'm a breastfeeding counselor and we recommend this for moms with sore nipples. I just had a baby a few months ago and had sore, cracked nipples in the beginning and did the saline soak myself - it worked wonders.

You can use shot glasses too, if your nipples will fit in them.

Expect it to hurt a lot the first time you do it - you are putting salt on a wound, after all. Then it will feel great.

FWIW, I had a BAD, deep crack, and other small ones, and I had no pain with the soaks. And I started to notice a difference after just 1 whole day of soaking, air drying, and walking around with no shirt or bra on.
My SIL has seen more of my boobs than I think she cared to!


----------



## kalamos23 (Apr 11, 2008)

You can use straight Vit. E on them - that realllly helped my cracked bleeding nipples - I alternated Lanisnoh, Vit. E and kept the Soothies on throughout after drying them out after a feeding. It really kills to get a scab on them though, just fyi, because the baby rips it off every time they feed... it's not as painful if they are kept moist-ish.


----------



## milkybean (Mar 19, 2008)

I used to put the lanolin on my nipples BEFORE nursing DS. It got so he got really happy and hyper seeing the tube in my hand, it was too cute.









It made it nice and slippery, so his less than perfect latch didn't hurt so bad, which made it all easier for me.

After his milky-meal, I just let them dry, no lanolin until he was ready to nurse again.

By the way, DS's latch was pretty bad, and part of it I started to notice was due to a heart-shaped tongue when he stuck out his tongue (aka tongue-tie). Just as I was about ready to look for peds who would clip it, we took DS to a massage therapist who did Cranio Sacral Therapy. DS had a nice session, and we saw his head change shape over the next couple hours. In a couple days, his latch was MUCH better, his tongue would stick out without a heart shape (tongue tie gone), and the searing pain lessened (still painful until the yeast cleared up in my body, but not the searing hideousness it was before).

So if you haven't already, might want to see a CST person just in case theres something "binding" in baby's face keeping baby from latching well!


----------

